# Adding Kindle Books to Amazon Wish List



## GoldenDogMom (Dec 17, 2008)

It doesn't seem possible to add the Kindle version of a book to my Amazon Wish List. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See this post in a thread from Nov 3. 
Also, the posts just before and after are helpful. . .the whole thread is, really, but these are the posts that specifically address you question.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,173.msg2835.html#msg2835

Ann


----------

